# exit uae and promised 99% sure to open my Residence Visa!! pls help



## baha (Mar 12, 2013)

Helloo Everyone,

I have been working UAE based private company for 3 and half years, and got new job offer in AD. as per UAE labour law you have to cancel previous contract in order to process my papers with new company? yes I cancelled, and the new company applied for a new work permit, first apply REJECTED, and reason was i had penalties for overstaying as PRO told me because of penalties they rejected!! so PRO told me to pay my fines first before apply, i paid my fines in immigration office for overstay and informed them to apply again, they applied again and since its been two weeks it is under process in the system.....

Now the company wants me to exit the country to get the approval, the reason to leave the country was like my PROs words: I apply online and first information goes to ministry of labour ,and then after a DAY information goes to immigration and they reject because my fine is becoming effective the next day(overstay fine cant be paid in advance days) thats why i have to wait out of uae. and he said this is new rule 2013! 

I met one lady who was hired recently in the same company where i was, she had visit visa and PRO told her to exit for two days to get the visa and she was happy to hear i was with her and she exited to Kish but its been 17 days she is waiting for her visa.

I had my friends who overstayed for two month and got the approval before paying overstay fines in the same Emirate where i am .... then why they made me to pay first??? I am Residence visa before and no need to exit i think.



Can anybody please help me with these issue!!! I am so confused.

Do i really need to exit? 

How long can i overstay in abu dhabi?

thank you in advance


----------

